# Replacement AM/FM CD



## rjlman (May 30, 2005)

I'm having a lot of difficulty installing an aftermarket (Pioneer) AM/FM CD. I've got power to the unit, but no sound. I'm being told that it may be in the factory amp, somewhere up under the dash. It may be bad and I'll need to bypass it. Anyone lend some insight to this and, if it's legit, any ideas how to access the amp and bypass it?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

You could try hooking a speaker directly to the output of the head unit. That will at least tell you if the problem is with the HU or the wiring/internal amp/car speakers.

If it is an internal amp, the easiest thing to do is run new wiring to the speakers.


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

It is not necessarily bad. It may not be connected to the amp turn on lead coming from the aftermarket radio. If you got a harness for your car, it will be the blue wire with a white stripe. This needs to be connected in order for your amp to turn on. If your amp worked before you replaced the radio, chances are that it is not bad. Verify all your connections before assuming the components are bad.


----------



## rjlman (May 30, 2005)

*Factory Amp*

I can't find the factory amp to bypass. I was told it could be located by removing the glove box, which I did, but I can't determine where it's at. Could use some help. Thanks-


----------

